# Application barcode and biometrics appointment



## weberlat (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just filed my visa application online, but the barcode didn't print. It didn't work for the biometrics sheet either. Is this an absolutely terrible thing? Should I try absolutely everything I can to make it print?

Also, has anyone tried going in to enroll their biometrics before their appointment lately? I thought I'd be able to make an appointment for Friday, but it looks to be all booked up already. I do know, though, that some of you have mentioned going in at a time before your actual appointment and being successful.


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

I dont remember a bar code on my biometrics sheet (but this was 2 years ago, so I could have spaced it out), so I cant help you with that one, but I can tell you that I went to the centre two days before my appointment and was able to get it done. 

I went early in the morning (as soon as they opened) and asked nicely if I could be seen early. The woman looked at me and said "so you arent going to be available for your actual appointment?" and I said that I would be, but was just impatient and wondered if it could be done early. She then said it again with a wink - "so you wont be available in two days WILL YOU?" (HINT HINT) and I said "oh, right, I'll be out of town" and she let me go in. 

Your mileage may vary.... and I woudnt worry too much about the barcode.


----------

